# CZ 75B vs. CZ SP-01 Tactical ?



## BearArms2

How does the SP-01 Tactical differ from the CZ 75B? (and is it in a good or bad way?)

I was quoted a price of *$595 for the SP-01 Tactical*
and a price of *$465 for the 75B*.

how do those prices sound -- reasonable? high/low? and which is the better direction to go if these are both within my budget?

This gun will be used for some 'training' at the range and then sit at home (not to be carried) for home defense.

thanks!!


----------



## recoilguy

I have both weapons.....the price is well within what I would call a good price on both. You may search and find one or the other a few bucks cheaper or someone will tell you they got their 75B for 445, the prices quoted you are not out of line. If you are getting one for some shooting and then to sit at home the 75B will do that better then most guns. You could use it and decide you like it and want to compete, and not have to get a new gun. The SP-01 Tac is my favorite of the 2 but I like the heavier gun, I have it tweaked a bit for competition. It is a great gun. For what you have described and if it were me I would get the 75 and use the other money in my budget to take the trainig at the range.

RCG


----------



## Easy_CZ

Get the Tactical and put the 75B in layaway. They are both terrific handguns. You really can't go wrong with either gun. The only advantage I see with the Tactical are its night sights and the capability of adding a light/laser on its picatiiny rail for HD duty.


----------



## WOODMAN1465

The prices seem to be on target. I have the SP-01 and the SP-01 Shadow and they both are great shooters, but I have a CZ 75B Tactical Para and it is as good a shooter as the standard SP-01 but doesn't have a chance against the Shadow. If you choose either one you will make a good choice. Good luck with your CZ choice.


----------

